# VAIO VGN_SZ640 Webcam loader



## hesam (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi,
    I need to install RICOH R5U87x loader on FreeBSD because it solve not suspending in my laptop as I tried it before on UBUNTU.but I think the loader is simply for linux kernel.(?) Is there any solution for my FreeBSD box?
Thanks.


----------

